# Told my boss that I’m done in a year.



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

So I can take retirement at age 55. Im now 54 and really ready to move on from this job after 21 years. 

With retirement I can work 4 days a week at a bike shop and just chill out and just work with bikes. 

Focus now is paying stuff off, heath care is sorted, and in fact I will be making more money retired with less stress then working now. 

Looking to walk away Aug 1st 2023. 

Any comments , advice, concerns gratefullly accepted. 

Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, if you’re healthy, it’s a long stretch from 55 to death, personally I’d need a bigger purpose than wrenching on bikes, but to each their own.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well, if you’re healthy, it’s a long stretch from 55 to death, personally I’d need a bigger purpose than wrenching on bikes, but to each their own.


 like what - i'd be fine with wrenching on bikes......


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Can I ask how, "health care is sorted"?

That's the sticking point for early retirement in America.

I'd happily wrench on bikes a few days a week versus working my current job if pay wasn't a concern.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

6thElement said:


> Can I ask how, "health care is sorted"?
> 
> That's the sticking point for early retirement in America.


I’m going to guess government work. My mom has been in government for about 25 years, and after a certain point she became vested where she will get her healthcare paid indefinitely. The only sticking point with that is that it doesn’t cover my dad or any other dependents.

edit: forgot to say congrats OP!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Good for you. The way I see it is you have full discretion over how to use your time - our most precious resource. I suggest you make the most of it after you acclimate to the new situation.

Personally, I did the shop thing already but I could see the novelty in it for a time; I don't think it'd be my jam tho - just another job. I'm always surprised when people need an external job/career to fill their cup - my best living is when I'm free of the shackles and using my own judgment. I've never been bored and constantly find new things that stimulate and gratify me. Maybe some people need that external structure and goal setting - dunno.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats. 

People are different and as much as I love bikes, I'd 1000x rather due my job, for approximately 8x the pay than wrench on bikes.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats!! Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Happybill68 said:


> Focus now is paying stuff off, heath care is sorted, and in fact I will be making more money retired with less stress then working now.


^^^^^ This is key, the moment I get to that stage, I'm done!!! Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, its a good feeling. Retired last year and no regrets.
Congrats!!


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

I retired at 58, and dont regret it. I an always busy, from riding my mountain bikes and motorcycles, snowboarding, hiking, working around the house etc etc etc. I do small side jobs from time to time. 
I know some people say they could never do it-well to each his own. Just do what YOU want to. And if you get tired of it, then just do something else-lol.
Good luck


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Don't look back. Having healthcare sorted is huge. I had coverage for myself and wife starting at age 50. Only way we could retire. My health went downhill unexpectedly three years after retiring when I crashed my mountain bike and scans revealed cancer (gone for now). You have no idea what is around the bend so just enjoy it as much as possible.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well, if you’re healthy, it’s a long stretch from 55 to death, personally I’d need a bigger purpose than wrenching on bikes, but to each their own.


Indeed.....but as I've seen over and over and over with my friends and-workers, death comes early for many. Life can be over in a flash. My "purpose" in life is enjoying it to the fullest, visiting and riding in as many destinations as possible while I'm able to. Working is highly overrated.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Retire at 55? Way to freakin’ GO!
=sParty


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Comment: I'm incredibly jealous and hope I can follow in your footsteps in 12 years or so. 

Advice: Stay engaged. People who lose the sense of direction and meaning that a job provides can often develop depression and other mental health issues in retirement. Your plan to be a bike mechanic is a good one so long as it gives you that sense of purpose and something to wake up for. If you ever walk away from it or lose it, be sure to fill that void with something equally meaningful to you. 

Stay moving, physically. Exercise is the fountain of youth. Not just pedaling a bike, either. Get weights and do regular resistance training. It is the number one way to slow or prevent bone density loss, which we all suffer as we age. If you want to be a strong 75 year old who can still pedal around, keep hitting the weights.

Concerns: How will you deal with all of the envious friends who are jealous of your new lifestyle?


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Retiring at 55 was the best decision I ever made. Sure, my former colleagues are now lots richer than I am, but in 30 years or so we'll all be the same amount of dead. If you've run the numbers and they look good - just do it.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Sounds like plan. The second I can stop working, I’m out. 

I would have absolutely no problem keeping myself busy. Besides obviously mountain biking, I kayak, hike, backpack, I do music, artwork, woodworking, among many other things. Most of all I loved to spend more time with the wife and kids having adventures. 

Best of luck and enjoy life.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

That's cool you have it all worked out. I'm not sure where the health care comes from but I'm a fed and I know it ain't that sort of gov't work. I'll be working until after 65 to pay for the house and get to health care coverage. Though I did win $4 in the last big lottery, so I got that going for me.


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

6thElement said:


> Can I ask how, "health care is sorted"?
> 
> That's the sticking point for early retirement in America.
> 
> I'd happily wrench on bikes a few days a week versus working my current job if pay wasn't a concern.


I get 100 percent of my healthcare paid for the rest of my life. It’s a government job that once I got past 20 years it’s 100 percent. I’ll have 21 years at 55 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Happybill68 said:


> So I can take retirement at age 55. Im now 54 and really ready to move on from this job after 21 years.
> 
> With retirement I can work 4 days a week at a bike shop and just chill out and just work with bikes.
> 
> ...


Its been 11 years since I retired at 62 because that is where it all all came together for me and I regretted it for, oh, 1/100th of a second.

I've never been bored, never been broke and never lacked an adventure to look forward to. As the poster boy of how to retire, I wish you well. 

You may find working in a bike shop is no where near the fun of working on your own bike though. After I retired, I continued to work as a ski instructor but after I had no need of the benefits, I found going to line-ups was a drag and quite that too. Now I just ski 70 or so days a season. That is way more fun.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Congrats! I'm getting close to this point myself. Been working as a fed for 21 years and can take early retirement in a little over three years, or full retirement in six and a half. I would go now if I could (well I can, but that really cuts things thin) and can't wait til it gets "six months" real. Somehow I don't feel i will miss anything spending my days riding bikes, snowboarding, and hanging round the house with the wife and dogs. Werk has always been a means to an end for me and it has about served its purpose.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

kpdemello said:


> Advice: Stay engaged. People who lose the sense of direction and meaning that a job provides can often develop depression and other mental health issues in retirement.


That happens if you defined yourself by your job, as opposed to just considering your job to be a way to pay the bills. Even if you love your job, you can still be working to live. I guess if you turn into one of those retirees who just sits in front of the TV for 8 hours a day, with breaks to yell at the kids to get off your lawn, there might be a problem. But if you're on this forum for a reason, I'd bet that's unlikely.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Congrats! My dad retired at 53 and I don't know how the F- he managed that on a land surveyor's pay. Well, I kinda do.

I didn't think that would be an option for me and part of that is because my wife and I like to travel a lot. Now we're half-seriously looking to move to Canada for an early retirement and at first glance it might might actually pencil out - but again, we'd probably have to give up the travel more than we'd like. 

I also adopted an attitude of "I'll work a little bit for a long time" rigth out of the employment gate so 20+ years of working part time for a good chunk of the year probably hurt my retirement savings, but also got me accustomed to living on less.

Ahh choices, choices, choices.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bassmantweed said:


> like what - i'd be fine with wrenching on bikes......


Sure you will, for a time, then that time passes and what have got?

Some folks are satisfied with a simple job, but if you’re not that guy, then be careful when your dream becomes reality … kinda like all those folks who retire with the plan to travel or spend more time on crafts, hobbies, etc …

Changing careers, learning a new trade, switching things up is not a bad idea at middle age, but fifty five is really young to retire these days.

Different strokes for different folks, I get a lot out if the work I do. If I hit the lottery I’d kept doing it just the same; though I’d take nicer vacations and maybe own a private plane 😆


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

rdawson808 said:


> That's cool you have it all worked out. I'm not sure where the health care comes from but I'm a fed and I know it ain't that sort of gov't work. I'll be working until after 65 to pay for the house and get to health care coverage. Though I did win $4 in the last big lottery, so I got that going for me.


Not sure what kinda “fed” you are, but all federal employees can keep their Federal Employee Health Benefits upon retirement, as long as you have been enrolled for the five years prior to retirement. That’s for the old Civil Service Retirement System and the newer Federal Employment Retirement System. Your agency is supposed to have someone that gets all that info out to people. You pay 30 percent, the government continues to pay 70 percent. That’s for you and your family. Just as if your were still on the job. Once you go on Medicare, you can still keep your health coverage if you want, under the same payment conditions. For any federal employees out there that are coming up on Medicare age, if you have Federal Blue Cross, and keep the basic plan plus Medicare, Blue Cross will reimburse you up to $800 a year in your Medicare costs. Your insured spouse, too. It’s a pretty good way to get near complete coverage. You might pay a little more per month, but you don’t have to worry about copays, ER charges, etc because there are none. No limits on how many days you can be in the hospital if you get sick or injured. 

I walked out the door at 55, haven’t done any work for money. Don’t feel like anything is missing either.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Not sure what kinda “fed” you are, but all federal employees can keep their Federal Employee Health Benefits upon retirement


Oh cool! I'm definitely a fed, have been for ages. I just can never remember the retirement stuff and had it in my head that I needed to stick around until Medicare age or go without insurance. Thanks!

It might be time to talk with our financial advisor again.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

I retired at 56, took a couple of years off entirely, pondered a bike shop job, but turned it down in favor of two part time engineering gigs that ended in 2020. I feel like work now would encroach on my free time. One of the great things about retirement is doing things at a relaxed, measured pace. I never want to feel rushed again.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

rdawson808 said:


> Oh cool! I'm definitely a fed, have been for ages. I just can never remember the retirement stuff and had it in my head that I needed to stick around until Medicare age or go without insurance. Thanks!
> 
> It might be time to talk with our financial advisor again.


Dude, time to get plugged in! And don’t forget about the Blue Cross stuff. You can into retirement and beyond with no medical bills, save a few pharmacy co pays. To confess, I was pretty unaware of all the Medicare and retirement stuff, until the time came to pull the plug. Also, if you qualify as a Public Safety Officer (Police, Fire, Prosecutor) (see the IRS definition), and you have your health insurance deducted from your pension, you can take up to $3000 off the top of your gross income, save your self a few hundred in taxes. Most financial advisors don’t know about that.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I worked my last day last 3/30. My boss was very upset and a bit shocked when I e-mailed him that I would be retiring in a month. I had 40 years at my workplace, thats enough.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

I had a boss once, he was actually my boss’s boss. Great guy, down to earth, ultra runner in his mid fifties. he was the personnel officer for an organization with about 25,000 employees at the time. he decided he wanted to hike the Appalachian Trail, and he asked his superior for a leave of absence to do so. Knowing what the answer would be beforehand, he asked on Friday, was immediately denied, retired that day having all the paperwork ready to go, flew to Georgia the next day, and started his hike the day after that. My kind of guy. His boss said he couldn’t do without him for that long.


----------



## RM Rilke (5 mo ago)

Congratulations! Well played. I was also able to pull the plug at 55 due to 401k penalties being off the table at that age. I just turned 56. I made a fair amount of money for not a crazy amount of work, but you only go around this crazy merry go round once. The more time spent with this incredible planet and those you love the better! The perceived ends of human toil were the same rat maze in Constantinople as now. And yet here we are still chasing the cheese. Nobody on their death bed honestly wishes they would have spent more time at the office. The thing that keeps you young is acting like you are young. It takes a while to reorient yourself to life as it was as a younger person. Give yourself free reign to be a teenager for a while. Sleep in. Eat pizza. Read Spinoza and Tolstoy. Lay in the sun. Forget about politics and petty human quibbles. The world will take care of itself. You did your part. Is a true gift to have both the wisdom and opportunity to spend your time becoming a better human that can simply be enmeshed in the beauty of living with a quiet mind. Finding equanimity and homeostasis in the face of complexity is no small thing. To accomplish that is of far greater import than any endlessly chasing of somethings until it’s too late to realize you will never catch them. Lucky you my friend. Drink a bottle of recklessly expensive champagne. Feel the grass in your toes. Live well.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

That is awesome! I'm happy you can do this. I had a child at 50 (he is 3 now) and my father fell ill and so my life had to take a drastic turn. I'll never retire now, but I insist on loving every dang working day of it!!  Good luck, my friend. I say retire and maybe find something fun eventually


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I stopped working at 50 because the vid prevented elective surgeries, then quit the whole thing at 51 because of BS which I have an aversion to. I got a job as a bartender to give myself something to do. Even more BS while making pennies an hour. Now it's pure freedom and I've just been running amok having fun.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't think working at a bike shops sounds like a good retirement. They're fun to hang out at, but all day work is just being abused by customers that want everything for free. Today a guy told my mechanic that his POS bike with a clearly bent der. hanger "didn't shift right ever since I brought it to the shop to have the tube changed"...


----------



## PVP-SS (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats!!! Enjoy your time as you see fit, just one thing... wait up for me I'll be next in about 3 years hopefully!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I did 31 years (2 years as non-sworn) in LE and retired at 50. Actually left a touch before that as I had some vacation time left and I used every bit of it on my way out. My riding and travel has increased exponentially. I have some friends trying to plan a weekend bike trip in Tucson and as I told them, I literally have ONE open weekend available until 2023 because of all the other stuff I have going on...including a 5 week road trip with the bikes thru New Mexico, Bentonville & Durango while visiting friends & family on the way. 

I actually wouldn't mind having a part time job doing something I enjoy but nobody is going to hire me because I can't remember the last time I was home for an entire month.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Happybill68 said:


> Any comments , advice, concerns gratefullly accepted.


Congrats Bill. I "retired" from my office gig at 51 and have no regrets. I do some PT work mostly because my GF has to work a few more years and if I take off to Tahiti for the whole winter she might start to rethink the relationship!  

If you have the $$ you need life is too short to keep working FT.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> You may find working in a bike shop is no where near the fun of working on your own bike though. After I retired, I continued to work as a ski instructor but after I had no need of the benefits, I found going to line-ups was a drag and quite that too. Now I just ski 70 or so days a season. That is way more fun.


Yeah. Congrats on the retirement OP but where you don't need the money, what's the point of working in a bike shop (or anywhere for that matter)?
Someone else needs that job more than you do. 

Maybe go volunteer somewhere if you can't manage to come up with ways to spend your time?
We've got a local guy who set up a little part time 'shop' where all he does is fix bikes for free and builds up/restores donated/collected bikes and gives them away to people that might not be able to afford a bike. I don't know how many kids' bikes he's given away, but it's gotta be hundreds. 
Myself, I'd be out building trail like it's going out of style.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> Maybe go volunteer somewhere if you can't manage to come up with ways to spend your time?
> We've got a local guy who set up a little part time 'shop' where all he does is fix bikes for free and builds up/restores donated/collected bikes and gives them away to people that might not be able to afford a bike. I don't know how many kids' bikes he's given away, but it's gotta be hundreds.
> Myself, I'd be out building trail like it's going out of style.


I volunteer at my local bike coop/kitchen. I highly recommend it. I currently go in once a week for 4 hours and occasionally take home "project" bikes and parts to return and put on the sales rack. I'd love to do it more often but it's just not feasible right now.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

If you are healthy and have enough money to retire and can't fill you days with meaningful/enjoyable activities given the almost unlimited menu of things to do on this planet...well then you've got a lack of imagination and/or a lot of fear holding you back. Reminds me of the prisoner who wakes up one day to find his jail cell unlocked. Pokes his head out and sees no guards. Thinks a bit and then closes the cell door and lays down on his bunk.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

To the OP....just do it.
Worst case scenario....you don't like and you go back to work.

About 20 years ago, I got laid off from a great job( with a nice severance) and panicked and took a horrible job which went bad fast ( but I got a nice legal settlement out of it)
I figured I'd take some time off and spend more time racing bicycles and motorcycles, which I did, which turned into some amazing new opportunities and world travel...and started a business that I love.

But my business has never fully recovered from 2020. And I got Covid in late 2020...and although I'm healthier than most, I still haven't fully recovered.

So...I am making plans on retiring at the end of the year when I turn 65


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Agree, OP, give it a shot. If it does not work out for you, there are plenty of opportunities out there.

My story is that I'm 61 and I decided to quit my job as of April 1 this year with no definite plans other than to take the summer off. My wife and I have saved plenty for retirement and the house and everything are paid for. Five months later, I realize that I still have the itch to work. I like what I do (tech) and enjoy the challenge and stimulation of it. In todays hybrid environment I have the flexibility to not have to commute to an office everyday (and when I do commute I'll do it by bike). So I started looking around a few weeks ago and found a new job with a small company that looks like it's going to be fun. I'll start sometime in September. This will probably be my last rodeo but who knows?


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well, if you’re healthy, it’s a long stretch from 55 to death, personally I’d need a bigger purpose than wrenching on bikes, but to each their own.


As the son and grandson of pastors I get the whole "bigger purpose" thing, but for me my job is nothing more than a means to an end. That end used to be autocross, then racing karts wheel to wheel, and now mountain bikes. I don't know what the future holds, but I work just hard enough for my family to do the things we want to do. Anything more is taking time away from the important part of life.


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I guess I just love working in the bike shop it’s s joy for me. 

I am looking at limiting how many days a week I do work there. If s few things pan out then I’ll only work 2 days a week not 4-5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well, if you’re healthy, it’s a long stretch from 55 to death, personally I’d need a bigger purpose than wrenching on bikes, but to each their own.


From my perspective, closiing down my corporation would be served well with working on bikes. It is a bigger purpose, called stress free living. Besides, bikes need health care too! Jus sayin'!!
At this point, I do all phases of my business' work from start to finish. There is no bookkeeper, there is no tax preparer, it is on me, 100%. Not many can say that...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Happybill68 said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess I just love working in the bike shop it’s s joy for me.
> 
> I am looking at limiting how many days a week I do work there. If s few things pan out then I’ll only work 2 days a week not 4-5.


I do some casual PT at my LBS when they get really busy. It's fun. Totally different than what I did in my career so it doesn't feel like work and the discounts are nice as they make riding bikes cheaper. 🤘


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I won’t be able to retire until we sell the company but unfortunately that isn’t my decision. My wife on the other hand has been retired for 10 year and my last kid starts college next week. My wife said she was briefly thinking about going back to work but that would get in the way of her vacations. I really enjoy my job and find it very fulfilling but I can honestly say I won’t be bored in retirement.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Sure you will, for a time, then that time passes and what have got?
> 
> Some folks are satisfied with a simple job, but if you’re not that guy, then be careful when your dream becomes reality … kinda like all those folks who retire with the plan to travel or spend more time on crafts, hobbies, etc …
> 
> ...


Pretty sad when your life is defined by your job.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I wonder how much people really have in assets when they retire early. I'm guessing people that don't have to worry about health care can retire earlier on a lot less money. I mean we probably have enough money to get by with everything else but health care. In times like this when the retirement isn't really growing any money it must be stressful. I'm 54 and the wife is 55, but she's a small business owner and I provide the insurance. I'm the one that wants to quit early, but so does she.

Anyway, congrats on having a plan, it must be a good feeling. I think I'd rather just give them two weeks versus knowing en entire year ahead of time.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

speedygz said:


> Pretty sad when your life is defined by your job.


What's sad about working a job that you really enjoy - even if you have the means to retire? Everyone values different things...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

woodway said:


> What's sad about working a job that you really enjoy - even if you have the means to retire? Everyone values different things...


If you've been working FT for decades you've used most of your free time for work and given the what's leftover of your life [family, friends, interests, etc...] the scraps essentially. Over those decades you've had all kinds of opportunities to get whatever value/experiences/development you wanted to from work. So if you have money to retire and you are looking at a limited amount of time left on the planet it seems sad to not be able to look beyond the tiny slice of the world you've been engaged with and use the opportunity to spend time doing something else. Particularly with friends and family now that you have the time to prioritize them not work.

My take on it is a lot of people are afraid to not work and deal with the change. It's easier to just keep doing the same old same old until you die or get too sick to work and then are forced to retire. If you retire, are healthy and have decades of active living left you actually have to make some new choices and that's daunting for a lot of people. 

Stagnation and lack of imagination/change is sad.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I actually enjoy my work as much as anything else I do, even including riding. 
My job is fulfilling. I'm independent, well compensated 100% through commissions. 
I realize that every job isn't like this though. 
My job compliments my side hustle as well. 
Lastly, my income potential is just now peaking at 50 and I could quite possibly make more from 50-60 than I made in the entire rest of my previous working life. 
My goal is to be able to set my now 10 year old daughter up with real estate or a small business paid in full once she reaches adulthood. 
We all have different goals. 
Also I suspect that many early retirees don't have children which dramatically alters the financial equation. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

vikb said:


> My take on it is a lot of people are afraid to not work and deal with the change. It's easier to just keep doing the same old same old until you die or get too sick to work and then are forced to retire. If you retire, are healthy and have decades of active living left you actually have to make some new choices and that's daunting for a lot of people.


Lot's of assumptions in there (that are mostly not true in my case).



Suns_PSD said:


> I actually enjoy my work as much as anything else I do, even including riding.


This is my sitation as well. I really like what I do. The fact that I get paid for it is a bonus! I've got kids that I see often. My wife and I get to spend plenty of time together. I've got hobbies and interests outside of work. What's not to like?

To each their own.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> I actually enjoy my work as much as anything else I do, even including riding.
> My job is fulfilling. I'm independent, well compensated 100% through commissions.
> I realize that every job isn't like this though.
> My job compliments my side hustle as well.
> ...


Way to go! Solid plan, actually. Paid your dues and doing your toils... 

Thinking the same on the early retirement thing. While I would like to slow down and lighten the load, I don't desire full but semi retired. No kids on my end.
I do enjoy my line of work. There is a great deal of reward involved. Pay is %age of business since I am a sole proprietor.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

speedygz said:


> Pretty sad when your life is defined by your job.


Really?

You should ask your doctor, priest, social worker, etc about how they view the “work “ they do for life.

I always found it strange that people choose careers and lead lives that don’t serve a higher purpose.

I guess we all see the world differently ….


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

woodway said:


> What's sad about working a job that you really enjoy - even if you have the means to retire? Everyone values different things...


Where did I say that you can't enjoy your job?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I always found it strange that people choose careers and lead lives that don’t serve a higher purpose.
> 
> I guess we all see the world differently ….


Just to step into this for a moment (and promptly back out)... Over the arc of my career, I've always loved my craft. However, how I've had to monetize what I do has varied from 'awesome' to 'escape!'.

I think it's a common trap... loving your work but sick of dealing with ancillary bullshit.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Ancillary BS = Uphills on the mtb

You hate it so good, the struggle is just part of the experience. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> Ancillary BS = Uphills on the mtb
> 
> You hate it so good, the struggle is just part of the experience.


Heh - that is the middle way for sure. 

Not a bad analogy but I love climbing. So my take is more like... Love racing. Love training. But man, that travel sort of gets old. And no, the promoter did not, in fact, get host accommodations. Now it's time to argue about when that prize money is going to actually appear.

Like Chong says.... it's not even the durgs that kill you, man... What really kills you is _looking _for drugs.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I secretly (mostly) love climbing as well, but it's popular to bash so I joined in.  

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

rdawson808 said:


> Oh cool! I'm definitely a fed, have been for ages. I just can never remember the retirement stuff and had it in my head that I needed to stick around until Medicare age or go without insurance. Thanks!
> 
> It might be time to talk with our financial advisor again.


rdawson808,

Sign up for government provided retirement class! There are lots of nuances with government retirement (like as mentioned - having FEHB for 5 five years prior to retirement.


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

Happybill68 said:


> I get 100 percent of my healthcare paid for the rest of my life. It’s a government job that once I got past 20 years it’s 100 percent. I’ll have 21 years at 55
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happybill68,

Congrats! Go for it!!!

Sign up for multiple government provided retirement classes. The government retirement rules are full of caveats and exceptions. I hit full military retirement & pension in my 40s and full DA Civilian voluntary retirement & pension at 62. 

Needless to say... I'm now retired. But I still pay a fair amount for healthcare, probably because I chose to use the civilian medical system.

Read the rules carefully.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Suns_PSD said:


> Ancillary BS = Uphills on the mtb
> 
> You hate it so good, the struggle is just part of the experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Yup, take it a day at time, save some time and energy for yourself, and it’s all good.

It’s really important to avoid burnout, in all things, it just comes down to balance.

Lots of folks retire from/at burn out, that’s not a good way to finish … kinda speaks to an unhealthy work environment or imbalance in their life.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> Lots of folks retire from/at burn out, that’s not a good way to finish … kinda speaks to an unhealthy work environment or imbalance in their life.


Yeah, but then it feels so good when you stop.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Happybill68 said:


> So I can take retirement at age 55. Im now 54 and really ready to move on from this job after 21 years.
> 
> With retirement I can work 4 days a week at a bike shop and just chill out and just work with bikes.
> 
> ...


Congrats, I'll do the same when the time comes... two weeks notice- no more/ no less.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats Billy!


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

I gave my boss a year notice since we are losing so many qualified people and I wanted to give him as much notice that this is really my last year . 

After 20 years it’s only fair imho I owe the job that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Congrats.
I'm 56 with 28 years of federal service (with military time) and don't plan on retiring until I'm 62...Feels like a lifetime away.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What did HR say about it? Did they ask you for exit interview? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Picard said:


> What did HR say about it? Did they ask you for exit interview?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


They don’t do exit interviews at my job. So no word from hr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I retired almost a year ago at age 58. If I could've gone sooner, I would've. Working for a living sucks. Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I retired at 60. There are two moments that are unforgettable. One is the moment you pick up your box of desk stuff, say the last goodbyes, and walk out. The other is the next day you wake up at whatever time you feel like it and realize that's the new reality.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I retired at 44, I am now 67. I made serious lifestyle changes to accomplish that. I sold my pressurized all weather twin Cessna and went back to an austere outdoor lifestyle that I enjoyed so much as a kid. I teach alpine skiing in the winter and fat bike year-round. Lately I have been doing some work for other people at $70 per hour, 5-6 hours a week for total play money. I do not regret giving up the jet set lifestyle in exchange for retirement and clean living.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

My wife was able to retire from teaching this year- I cannot believe how much happier and less stressed she is now! She does not get much in retirement- for all those people that think teachers have it made- but she is happy. I have a few years to go still because I want the house to be paid for (couple years yet) but my job is the one that always paid better and had less stress.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats and I'm hoping I'm shortly behind you.

Reading the posts and it seems like health insurance is on the top of everyone's list for not retiring early.

I had the same thought a couple of years ago until my coworkers encouraged me to give a Cost Sharing Program a review. I made the switch and couldn't be happier. With a family of 5, we're saving about $13k a year and the gap increases as healthcare costs skyrocket while my cost sharing remains the same.

It's also been a huge eye-opener to the healthcare scam. With the cost sharing, we get to see every billing, charge and payment.

My wife had 2 TIAs and each required an emergency room visit. One was under my employers insurance and the other was with a CHMinistries cost sharing organization. Huge difference and it saved us a lot!

My daughter also had an emergency room visit under the cost sharing and it was also a much better process.

I'll never go back.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

PierreR said:


> I retired at 44, I am now 67. I made serious lifestyle changes to accomplish that. I sold my pressurized all weather twin Cessna and went back to an austere outdoor lifestyle that I enjoyed so much as a kid. I teach alpine skiing in the winter and fat bike year-round. Lately I have been doing some work for other people at $70 per hour, 5-6 hours a week for total play money. I do not regret giving up the jet set lifestyle in exchange for retirement and clean living.


Is this a troll?

You had to give up jet setting, wow, such suffering 🤣


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Is this a troll?
> 
> You had to give up jet setting, wow, such suffering 🤣


Maybe, but I'm leaning towards a no as it sounds like a friend of mine who did something similar.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Is this a troll?
> 
> You had to give up jet setting, wow, such suffering 🤣


To make you (and me!) feel really bad, I had two friends retire many years ago. Friend one went straight from college to a start-up and then followed his boss to another start-up that was selling books on-line... Amazon. He came to hate it and gave it up at before he hit 30 and, to my knowledge, has never gone back to work. That's been more than 20 years. Number two worked in telecom in cell network design early in the expansion of cell phone networks. Quit at like 32. I'm not in contact with him any more but I think he casually does web design and photography now. But not a "career" per se. Also I ran across a blog of his years back where it sounded like he became pretty racist. So there's that.

Both retired when I was in grad school working on my doctorate. Friend 2 called me once saying he was quitting and would lose out on something like a 40k bonus by not staying another 6 months. He laughed it off. I was making like 20k gross that year on a generous fellowship. He used to call and ***** about his job all the time. I'm just like "you're getting paid crazy money. Eff off and write me a check for these counseling sessions." Friend 1 at Amazon sent me a new stereo (90s) when mine broke and I asked if he got an employee discount at all I could use. No charge. That was really nice of him.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

rdawson808 said:


> To make you (and me!) feel really bad, I had two friends retire many years ago. Friend one went straight from college to a start-up and then followed his boss to another start-up that was selling books on-line... Amazon. He came to hate it and gave it up at before he hit 30 and, to my knowledge, has never gone back to work. That's been more than 20 years. Number two worked in telecom in cell network design early in the expansion of cell phone networks. Quit at like 32. I'm not in contact with him any more but I think he casually does web design and photography now. But not a "career" per se. Also I ran across a blog of his years back where it sounded like he became pretty racist. So there's that.
> 
> Both retired when I was in grad school working on my doctorate. Friend 2 called me once saying he was quitting and would lose out on something like a 40k bonus by not staying another 6 months. He laughed it off. I was making like 20k gross that year on a generous fellowship. He used to call and *** about his job all the time. I'm just like "you're getting paid crazy money. Eff off and write me a check for these counseling sessions." Friend 1 at Amazon sent me a new stereo (90s) when mine broke and I asked if he got an employee discount at all I could use. No charge. That was really nice of him.


Why would someone else’s story make me feel bad about my life?

I feel sorry for folks who can’t find satisfaction in their life without comparing themselves to others.

I love working, I enjoy being of help to others, it gives me great satisfaction; the financial compensation is the icing.

What people tend to forget is we all end up the same at the end, the path we take is what makes us different.

I’m currently on vacation with extended family, my father in law is 87 yo, he’s in normal health, he retired in his mid fifties. My son asked him for advice about retiring and my father is law responded: “don’t”.

I couldn’t help laughing when he said that 🤣


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why would someone else’s story make me feel bad about my life?


Jesus chill out. You described the other post as a troll because it wasn't "suffering." I just shared two stories of early (and well off) retirement. Yeah I'd rather be independently wealthy than work. And I like my job. I thought this thread was ultimately about celebrating getting to quit working. But you go on toiling since you like it so much.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Nurse Ben said:


> Is this a troll?
> 
> You had to give up jet setting, wow, such suffering 🤣


No. I made sacrifices to eff off everyday. I have a friend with a 48 year old pregnant wife, two house payments, a boat and car payments. His life; his circus. We all have our priorities. His is keeping up with the Joneses. Mine is gross irresponsibility (according to others).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

rdawson808 said:


> Jesus chill out. You described the other post as a troll because it wasn't "suffering." I just shared two stories of early (and well off) retirement. Yeah I'd rather be independently wealthy than work. And I like my job. I thought this thread was ultimately about celebrating getting to quit working. But you go on toiling since you like it so much.


Umm, whatever dude, seems like you’re taking things a touch serious, maybe you’re bored of being retired 🤣


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

rdawson808 said:


> Oh cool! I'm definitely a fed, have been for ages. I just can never remember the retirement stuff and had it in my head that I needed to stick around until Medicare age or go without insurance. Thanks!
> 
> It might be time to talk with our financial advisor again.


Big reminder- GET THE DENTAL. I retired from the feds. I did not get the health insurance because I didn't need it. I had full coverage from a previous state job that became secondary to Medicare when I turned 65. However, the Feds offer GEHA dental and it includes vision too. I almost did not get the dental, but it's huge. I pay like $80 a month and it has saved our ass repeatedly. The vision coverage is pretty good too.


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

Blue Dot Trail said:


> Sounds like plan. The second I can stop working, I’m out.
> 
> I would have absolutely no problem keeping myself busy. Besides obviously mountain biking, I kayak, hike, backpack, I do music, artwork, woodworking, among many other things. Most of all I loved to spend more time with the wife and kids having adventures.
> 
> Best of luck and enjoy life.


One thing in my mind will there be enough when I retire early ?


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

tjchad said:


> My wife was able to retire from teaching this year- I cannot believe how much happier and less stressed she is now! She does not get much in retirement- for all those people that think teachers have it made- but she is happy. I have a few years to go still because I want the house to be paid for (couple years yet) but my job is the one that always paid better and had less stress.


Paid better and less stress .... thats just hard to get these days ... 
My reality ... pay peanuts ... and stress level higher than mount Everest peak


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

woodway said:


> Agree, OP, give it a shot. If it does not work out for you, there are plenty of opportunities out there.
> 
> My story is that I'm 61 and I decided to quit my job as of April 1 this year with no definite plans other than to take the summer off. My wife and I have saved plenty for retirement and the house and everything are paid for. Five months later, I realize that I still have the itch to work. I like what I do (tech) and enjoy the challenge and stimulation of it. In todays hybrid environment I have the flexibility to not have to commute to an office everyday (and when I do commute I'll do it by bike). So I started looking around a few weeks ago and found a new job with a small company that looks like it's going to be fun. I'll start sometime in September. This will probably be my last rodeo but who knows?


Sounds promising ..... keep us posted on your new job posting ..


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

All these years I am barely coping with the work stress ... it gets food on the table but yeah the daily stress level are just piling up on you and never in a good way though .... 
Dont think I can retire early since got car,credit cards and house mortgage


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

milehi said:


> No. I made sacrifices to eff off everyday. I have a friend with a 48 year old pregnant wife, two house payments, a boat and car payments. His life; his circus. We all have our priorities. His is keeping up with the Joneses. Mine is gross irresponsibility (according to others).


The older pregnant wife isn’t a bad thing, not sure why anyone needs a motor boat when a paddle board or kayak work fine, two house payments is a poor choice for sure, maybe he’s about to figure it out?

I can appreciate folks who choose to leave a thrifty existence, but there’s a balance, fall too far to either side and you’ll be less satisfied.

It’s about finding a happy medium, balance, and moderation.

I estimated that in the time my wife and I have been married, she’s consumed over 40k in beer, which is quite an expensive habit. I don’t drink alcohol, so ithe expense seems wasteful to me, but I can only imagine what she’d give up yo have a good beer every night 🙄

There’s not really a keeping up with Jones’s, Americans like their stuff AND credit allows people to enjoy things now while they pay for it later. Perhaps folks employ this method too much?

What I find curious when I read these early retirement threads and when I talk to my patients who are retirees, is retirees seem to admire themselves and their situation more than folks who aren’t retired.

So who’s really trying to keep up with the Jones’s?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> The older pregnant wife isn’t a bad thing, not sure why anyone needs a motor boat when a paddle board or kayak work fine, two house payments is a poor choice for sure, maybe he’s about to figure it out?
> 
> I can appreciate folks who choose to leave a thrifty existence, but there’s a balance, fall too far to either side and you’ll be less satisfied.
> 
> ...


Non-retirees are likely younger and can't conceive that us old people can be in better health than they are.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I tried to tell my boss I was done in a year. She told me only one in our household can be retired.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

AKamp said:


> I tried to tell my boss I was done in a year. She told me only one in our household can be retired.


Then you need to start wearing the pants in the house.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

R3aPerCr3W said:


> Sounds promising ..... keep us posted on your new job posting ..


Started September 15th. Job is everything I hoped for. It's challenging and I'm working with a fun and smart group of people. We are on a mission together. I'm going to the office 3 days/week, riding my bike 19.5 miles each way. Working from home the other two days (mon/fri). Could not be happier with my decision to go back to work.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Neuner said:


> Then you need to start wearing the pants in the house.


Nah, I make about 15-20 times what she ever made and I like having her around when I am home. It’s not a bad arrangement. I generally wear shorts.


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

woodway said:


> riding my bike 19.5 miles each way.


How's that work, do they have showers and locker rooms that you can use?

I rode mine into work but it wasn't as far at 15 miles each way. Not convenient as I had to take a lot of odd back ways including along busy railroad tracks. Even included a fun stretch through the local trails but not good when it rains. The several months of 100+ temps are what got to me and I didn't have a good place to change.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Neuner said:


> How's that work, do they have showers and locker rooms that you can use?


Yep, the building has two shower rooms with lockers. I leave a towel and shoes at the office and carry my clothes and lunch in a pannier. Stash my bike in a backroom in the office. It's a good setup.


----------

